# Captain Black - Royal vs White



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone care to compare the two?
I have tried royal, how does the white compare in flavour & aroma?

thanks


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Adam, I do not wish to hi jack your thread but I would like to know your opinion of the Royal? I am very new and was advised by some pipe smokers in the shaving forums to avoid Captain Black. The comments were alomng the lines of



> Always burned hot, very wet, and the sour bad aromatic taste


Regrettably it is one of the tobaccos I can probably find here without having to drive 2 hours or mail order


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i tried the white. (it was my first pipe tobacco) i didn't mind it too much. its a decent aro.. give it a go. the only one who can decide if you like it is you. BUT if you want to order online i would reccomend smokingpipes.com and 4noggins.com


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

They both basically have the same flavor and aroma the main difference is the content tobacco. White has black Cavendish and burley and Royal has gold and black Cavendish. 
Check out this comparison Captain Black Pipe Tobacco Review | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information

Derrick, Personally I don't understand all the hate directed at the Captain Black tobaccos, they are great for what they are, and when smoked properly they taste great and don't bite. I would say give it a try, and never base your purchasing solely on the opinions of others, everyones taste and experience is different.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally, I find pipe smokers can be a bit dramatic. 

It does take forever to dry out, the taste is a bit flat but if smoked slowly some sweetness is found. IMHO take criticisms of burn temp with a grain of salt. It smells delicious in the pouch - mostly vanilla I think but also some chocolate or something. The "room note" is what many would consider THE pipe smell. It is also quite light in nicotine.

That said, it is not anything close to being top shelf. Don't let it be indicative of all pipe smoking can be and don't expect much from it. Captain black royal was the first pipe tobacco I smoked, and I liked it. It's no Escudo or 1792 Flake, but it smells awesome and tastes ok.

Also, it wont ruin your pipe despite what some drama queens might say. I broke a cob in with a pouch and it's my probably my best smoker.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are the links to the reviews I did for CB White and CB Gold. I haven't gotten around to doing a review for Royal yet.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-limited-captain-black-gold.html#post3420883

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-captain-black-regular-white.html#post3416837


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

^Thanks for that. 
Maybe I should try the Gold next...:ask:

@Derrick, something I forgot is the THICK wafts of smoke produced by the captain.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally when I started smoking pipe several years ago I started with a pouch of Captain Black Royal and a corn cob, still have the cob and some royal and I enjoy smoking both of them, A very pleasant room note and a very delicious taste IMO...But the old saying still remains, like what you smoke and smoke what you like


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I purchased a pouch of captain black white a couple of years ago, still have the pouch. not a blend I would smoke. But I might give it a try again. still moist too LOL
troy


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

I picked up 50 grams of white tonight. I figure it will be something else to try when the pipe arrives. I will say I love the smell, my office smells better than it ever has with the exception of the time I brought 15 different shave soaps home


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I read somewhere that Capt Black Royal is the same thing as Lane 1-Q ---- is that true?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

funny how so many people mention how wet capt black is, it is not nearly the wettest (if thats even a word lol) tobacco I own


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

johnb said:


> funny how so many people mention how wet capt black is, it is not nearly the wettest (if thats even a word lol) tobacco I own


Same here, Just about any SG blend is wetter thats why you just have to dry it out then the problem is fixed.

Chris 1Q and Capt black are different I will find a post from the Lane Limited rep quick and link to it, he explained the difference


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

houncer said:


> I read somewhere that Capt Black Royal is the same thing as Lane 1-Q ---- is that true?


Your answer is here Chris


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Matt!!


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Nick described it best. White has a bit of burley and a bit more Black Cavendish. Tends to have a bit more depth than Royal, which is a bit mellower. Gold is mellower still, as it is all Golden Cavendish.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

After picking up some CBW this weekend and smoking a few bowls I can answer my own question.

I would agree with Leonard. 
White is meatier, more depth of flavour. Royals flavours are more subdued than the White. The White also seems to deliver more nicotine than I remember the Royal being cabable of. Also a bit dryer and smokes perfect out of the puch.

CB Royal I will probably not smoke again, whereas CBW I think I will always have around. I really like it and I see now why the brand is so widely available. I am really suprised actually how much I like it.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I just purchased the Royal but haven't opened it yet. Once I try a few bowls I'll have more of an opinion.. I'll try to remember to post.


----------

